# Where do you buy lumber in Massachusetts/Boston area?



## JavaGeek (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello All,
I assume some of you have done woodworking in Massachusetts. Where do you buy lumber? I thought I'd tap the wisdom of the more experienced woodworkers on this forum. 

I'm a hobbyist slowly graduating from beginner to novice and have made a few pieces I am proud of in red oak from my local Lowes and Home Depot. I have a hunch that experienced woodworkers don't use home centers as their primary lumber source. 

What's the most economical way to get lumber for furniture projects? 

Where can I get 2x2 stock? I checked out a few lumberyards and they sell only 1x stock. I'd like to use larger stock for table legs. One reason I've been shy about moving away from red oak is that my local home center sells 4' 2x2s in red oak...perfect for table legs.

Are there other sources besides local lumber yards I should consider? 

I read about all these great woods in magazines and would like to expand my horizons. I haven't had a chance to check out my local lumberyards (I live in Somerville) as they tend to be only open M-F, close before 5, and not answer their phone. 

Thanks in advance,
Steven


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

I wish I lived closer to Boulter Plywood in Somerville. I've ordered hard to find sheet material from them and their customer service was excellent. I assume this is one of the places you've tried since you live there.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Holt and Bugbee in Tewksbury. You are never going to get a deal unless you buy in bulk. They are a wholesale dealer.


----------



## BIGVIN (Jul 21, 2009)

www.BerkshireProducts.com


----------



## rkwjunior (Apr 14, 2010)

http://www.downesandreader.com/, They have alot of exotics. Also Hingham lumber in Cohasset Ma. Great guys up there, and straight lumber, not warped Depot stuff.


----------



## jetmakr (Nov 9, 2011)

*Lumber Resources*

I've had great luck here http://forestproductsassociates.com/ for rough sawn lumber. The prices are not as exotic as the woods. I'm sure you'd be satisfied.


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

I have the same question for the Hartford, CT area. Any suggestions?


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

CT wood in Enfield. Exit 46, south on rt 5 take a left on Mullen St, 1/4 mile down the road on the right. 

Prices are retail.


----------

